# Pet Environment



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm screenprinting kids tshirts at home and also own a dog. Do I need to state on my website that they are made in a dog environment incase a kid has a allergy to dogs ?
Thanks


----------



## moorecorporation (Aug 9, 2016)

Very thin fur could float into your painting supplies. This is why you should mention that you have pets in your print area.


----------



## Roberterop (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes, it is mandatory.


----------



## SKGael (May 19, 2021)

Of course, it is better to say this. Just if there is at least one hair of dog wool on the T-shirt, then the child can have terrible consequences. There is an allergy in a mild form when the child is simply covered with a rash. But there are more severe forms of allergies when a child begins to suffocate only from the smell of dog hair. By the way, it also depends on what kind of dog you have.
For example, there is a Yorkshire Terrier. It doesn't have dog wool, but it has hair. When we discovered that our son was allergic to dogs, our friends gave us a Yorkshire Terrier. We didn't have any problems with her except for one. She didn't leave an ounce of personal space. I read on oodlelife.com that this behavior is standard for York's and needs to be dealt with. Well, that's another topic.
Tell the salon about your displeasure. Maybe you will also be given something cool as moral compensation.


----------

